# Small, reliable FXO/fax for FreeBSD telephony



## RABGVZR (Jan 26, 2012)

I need a single-port FXO to plug in a single POTS line.  Budget is tight, and requirements are not too high - essentially good hardware for a small installation:


Single-lane PCIe (internal) preferable, USB (external) acceptable.  PCI no good.
One jack which connects the wall to the back of my computer.
Fax capabilities.
Hardware echo cancellation (preferably - at least as a daughter-card option).
Reliability.  Not bugware or something which will die after a short while.
The toughest part:  Drivers which work on FreeBSD with access to all features (caller ID, call waiting, etc.).

Software side, I will probably use Asterisk or FreeSWITCH.  I don't want to be tied only to Asterisk, though.

Advices duly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Linksys SPA. They come in various sizes. Mine has one FXO, one FXS and one ethernet port. Nice standalone little thing. Configurable using a web interface. And you can use it with Asterisk.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps10026/index.html


----------

